# Rug storage ideas??



## no_no_nanette (11 December 2008)

We seem to have an awful lot of rugs for an awful lot of horses, and in the winter they all get hung up in various stables/piled in a heap in the tack room/hung over a fence .... The problem being that we don't have unlimited room in our tack room, but I'm sure that there's a better way of organising them, keeping them dry, etc ...

Any hints or tips on how you manage your rugs so that they are easy to find for the right horse (!) and any best shelving/hanging arrangements?  (Warning - we do have a LOT of rugs!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## martlin (11 December 2008)

I know the feeling, I have them everywhere!!! the ones I don't use are washed and put away at home - not ideal, but hey...
The ones in use are just everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE, some in cattle trailer, a heap in feedroom, some draped over saddles in tackroom, some over stable doors if horse nice enough not to eat them. I haven't come up with a storage solution yet...


----------



## Cahill (11 December 2008)

i have a filing cabinet and i get 2 turnouts in each draw. i find really useful  and vermin-proof but you sound like you would need a few


----------



## CrazyMare (11 December 2008)

I have a packing crate from the Army Surplus store. It has 4 full neck turn outs, 3full neck stable rugs, some no neck ones, some foal rugs in one side. Then in there is an enourmous heap of fleeces, summer sheets, travel rugs and thermatex's.

It cost me £25


----------



## Darkhorse007 (11 December 2008)

I have one of those big plastic bench / box type of things from the garden store - I think they are to put the garden chair covers in. They take all my rugs - and horse wears 6'9 ...  Plus you can just roll the box around (as fitted with castors on one side) or sit on it when cleaning your tack


----------



## BigRed (11 December 2008)

I had a friend who kept her rugs in an old deep freeze, it kept them dry and kept the mice away. It was one of those huge old chest freezers.


----------



## Stateside (11 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I had a friend who kept her rugs in an old deep freeze, it kept them dry and kept the mice away. It was one of those huge old chest freezers. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I use but still have some all over the place as well.


----------



## the watcher (11 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have one of those big plastic bench / box type of things from the garden store - I think they are to put the garden chair covers in. They take all my rugs - and horse wears 6'9 ...  Plus you can just roll the box around (as fitted with castors on one side) or sit on it when cleaning your tack 

[/ QUOTE ]

I found that to be the best solution too.


----------



## Janette (11 December 2008)

I have one of those boxes too.  We also have 'creel's' fitted to the ceilings of the stables. (They are the frames that Victorians used to dry washing on)  Ours are broom shanks suspended from the rafters on pulleys.  we have one each and we can lower them down, put rugs over and pull them back up into the roof again.  They dry, and are away from vermin - good for overnight storage.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 December 2008)

I keep my rugs in a Metal feed bin, I fit most of them in and it keeps them dry and rodent free!


----------



## UKa (11 December 2008)

Great idea!!!


----------



## no_no_nanette (11 December 2008)

LOVE the idea of creels, that sounds really great, good for drying and keeping out of the way .... and the boxes sound as if the would work as well - I think that we'd probably have to have several, so need to think how we could organise them - by horse, or by type/size of rug?  Great ideas, keep them coming!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (12 December 2008)

We keep fleeces/thermatexs/under rugs/some stable rugs/some exercise sheets in a massive deep chest freezer (I also have another one with tack and numnahs in 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) then put turnouts etc on rug racks


----------



## kal40 (13 December 2008)

I have a massive freezer for the ones I am not currently using.  I had my local blacksmith make me some large hooks to hang over a high wall we have in the feed room.  Each hooks takes two rugs.  They are real heavyweight hooks.  My rugs are 7' and they hang nicely just above the ground.


----------



## christine48 (13 December 2008)

Those bags which you attach to a vacuum are good. They reduce the bulk so the rugs take up less space


----------



## Enfys (13 December 2008)

I use the plastic zip up cases that rugs come in for storage, also, not hi tech, but garbage bags too. Anything to keep the spiders from nesting in them out of season.
No worries about mice here, there are cats everywhere. 

In my tackroom there is a 20' rail along one wall for rugs and harness, and an 11' triple rack along another wall. Pointless really for me, as any rugs in use are on the horses or slung over stable walls.


----------

